# LAMINATED BURBERRY MATERIAL



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

Laminated Burberry material measures 78" x 57" and has a little piece on the bottom 14" x 34". $60 plus shipping.


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

ANYBODY???


----------



## fabian83 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pm me shipping to 77034 Houston Texas.... Thanx Homie


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian83_@Apr 20 2010, 07:31 AM~17246065
> *Pm me shipping to 77034 Houston Texas.... Thanx Homie
> *


$65 shipped


----------

